# Hiking Aconcagua



## dknob (Jul 11, 2013)

Me and a close friend have decided to hit up Aconcagua sometime early next year hopefully. Any personal experiences in here?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 13, 2013)

Neg.......but good luck.....


----------



## goon175 (Jul 18, 2013)

make sure to pack your hat and gloves...


----------

